# estructura en pórtico a dos vertientes con apoyos intermedio



## carmensita83

Hi everybody,

I am trying to translate a text about the structre of some constructions and I am having some problems to translate this sentence, "con estructura enpórtico a dos vertientes con apoyos intermedios". I was wondering if you could have an idea about hot to translate this into English.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Vampiro

Maybe something like: "Double slope structure with intermediate supports".
Hope it helps.
_


----------



## carmensita83

Thanks!!! what I was thinking of was something similar to your suggestion, but my translation didn't sound well to me so.. This seems better, Thanks..

I'll accept any other suggestions.. Thanks a lot


----------



## k-in-sc

Pórtico: portico 
Techo a dos vertientes: conventional gable roof


----------



## carmensita83

Woww Thankkss That sounds even better, at least more technical.
Do you know how to say "con apoyos intermedios" ???

Thankss


----------



## k-in-sc

"With intermediate supports"


----------



## carmensita83

What do you think of "built with a conventionalgable roof porch structure and intermediate supports"? It seems fine but maybe too many words together without propositions or articles.

Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## carmensita83

"conventional gable"


----------



## k-in-sc

"*con* estructura en pórtico a dos vertientes *con* apoyos intermedios"
*With* gable-roofed portico structure *with* intermediate supports

Gable roof: standard center-peak roof


----------



## carmensita83

I see. You are the expert!!

Thanksss


----------



## k-in-sc

No, not really


----------



## carmensita83

Lol, Thanks anyway!!


----------

